# Out of date Clomid!!!!!!!



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello all, 

I am due to take my first Clomid pill  for this cycle tonight, however I have just discovered the expiry date on the packet is 05/07,  so i am a bit worried about taking it.

I should of checked it before and now I am panicing, any suggestions please.

hh6134 xxxx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi,

I would have thought that that meant the expiry date is the end of this month so you should be fine. Good luck!

Jules


----------



## Paul Entwistle (May 1, 2007)

Re : Out of date Clomid---Not a problem.

Expiry dates for drugs are precautionary rather than absolute, and they will always have a very large safety margin when used beyond their "eat by" date.  But always keep drugs somewhere not too hot, avoid leaving them on the backseat of the car in the sun or in a cupboard over the hob.  The fridge is usually acceptable but check on the label, and take care where inquisitive toddlers have access to the fridge.  Never put drugs in the deep freeze unless you are told to do so or the pharmacist has agreed with this.

My apologies for the lack of colour or movement in this message!!  I have only just joined up and am feeling rather inhibited still.  

Good Luck

Paul


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. They may be ok but personally I'd take them back to the pharmacy you got them from and tell them so they can exchange them. They should have dispensed drugs that close to their expiry date.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Paul Entwistle said:


> My apologies for the lack of colour or movement in this message!! I have only just joined up and am feeling rather inhibited still.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Paul


  We forgive you! 

Are you a pharmacist? You sound very knowledgable about drugs? I mean that in a non crackhead way of course.

C~x


----------



## Paul Entwistle (May 1, 2007)

For Daisy the Cow  aka Caz.

No, not a pharmacist, 

I am a reproductive scientist, seminologist, fertility counsellor and natural therapist, using hypnotherapy and acupuncture for fertility enhancement.  
So I have an interest in all things fertility.  Also used to run a donor insemination clinic until few years ago.  So I'm somewhat of a jack of all trades.

Clomid is a useful drug and generally free from side effects, - except those due to more pronounced hormones and ovulation, which can be unpleasant or uncomfortable but do indicate that the clomid is doing something useful.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks Paul. Do you have an IF issues yourself, or is your interest purely professional? Sorry I am being nosey!



Paul Entwistle said:


> Clomid is a useful drug and generally free from side effects...


Oh I don't know about that. My DH needed a suit of armor on 24/7 when I took it. That might just have been me using it as an excuse though. 

C~x


----------



## Paul Entwistle (May 1, 2007)

Hi Daisy again,

Never had a particularly brilliant sperm count I subsequently found out when I tested myself, but we were lucky and didn't have much of a delay.  Subsequently had vasectomy so I would have a problem now, but at my age that would just be one of several problems!!

My major problem now is getting to know how to use the FF site, I am not a big user of email and on-line chatting.  The age factor again you see.


Don't mind you asking

Regards

Paul


----------

